# OP7 ersatzteile



## Lemmerelektronik (22 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche Esatzteile für OP7 OP17 OP15

Spannersatz 750104301 (Befestigungsmaterial)

und Tastaturen für op 17  op15  op7


----------



## riesermauf (22 Februar 2007)

Hallo

schau mal da

http://www.softwerk.at/


----------



## Lemmerelektronik (23 Februar 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort waren keine E-teile für mich dabei 
bei alten Geräten wird es immer schlecher mit der Versorgung
Siemens selber hat keinen Spannersatz im Verkauf ich werde noch welche bauen müssen


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Februar 2007)

Lemmerelektronik schrieb:


> Siemens selber hat keinen Spannersatz im Verkauf ich werde noch welche bauen müssen



Wirklich nicht ?
Das OP7 ist doch erst vor kurzen abgekündigt worden, das sollte es also noch einige Zeit lang Ersatzteile / Ersatzgeräte geben...


----------



## Lemmerelektronik (23 Februar 2007)

Nein ! Ich habe eine Serviceanfrage bei Siemens abschlägig erhalten
danach hat es den Spannersatz nur mit Neugeräten gegeben
Auf der Verpackung steht original Spanner Satz 750104301


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Februar 2007)

hallo,
versuchs mal bei eichler, oben ist ein werbebanner.


----------

